# Oatmeal. How do you like it?



## SPfromQC (Jul 14, 2013)

How do you like it? Have you ever had it savory or just sweet? Would you try adding spices and herbs and making a savory lunch or breakfast? Or just the pre-made packets?


----------



## Daisy (Jul 14, 2013)

Good question! I like oatmeal both sweet and savory, depending on mood. I cook mine with milk, regardless. I don't particularly like the instant, because the texture of slow-cooked oats is so much more palatable to me. I don't mind the wait. I've done oatmeal with salt and butter, and I've had it drowning in brown sugar and butter, with a little something extra at times, like raisins, chopped prunes or chopped dates.


----------



## That Guy (Jul 14, 2013)

Just with some half 'n' half and brown sugar.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 14, 2013)

I rarely eat it, but I would make it with milk, sea salt and butter.


----------



## Anne (Jul 14, 2013)

I like it also wth milk, butter, and raisins or craisins; yum.


----------



## Ozarkgal (Jul 14, 2013)

That Guy said:


> Just with some half 'n' half and brown sugar.



Yes, and add some cinnamon, too!


----------



## Jillaroo (Jul 14, 2013)

_I am naughty i like it with brown sugar and some cream_


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 14, 2013)

I like my Oatmeal baked into cookies, with chocolate chips and/or raisins.


----------



## Moggy (Jul 14, 2013)

I have a small packet of fruit flavoured oatmeal every morning. Easy to make in the microwave.


----------



## That Guy (Jul 14, 2013)

Ozarkgal said:


> Yes, and add some cinnamon, too!



Now, yer talkin'!


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Jul 14, 2013)

I like mine with apples and raisins, craisins, or even  a bit of dried apricot in it. I chop up the apple, add some brown sugar and the raisins, cinnamon, or apple pie spice, and cook it. I always use the old-fashioned oats, and add some of the Bobs Red Mill mixed grains for variety. 
When it is done, I add canned milk, and enjoy. It is almost like an apple cobbler kind of breakfast. Wonderful for those cold winter mornings !


----------



## That Guy (Jul 14, 2013)

Boo's Mom said:


> I like my Oatmeal baked into cookies, with chocolate chips and/or raisins.



Skip the raisins and I'll have a difficult time sharing . . .


----------



## Diwundrin (Jul 14, 2013)

It's on my food list as the last emergency defence against imminent starvation only.  But...  I outraged a Scottish friend who is obsessed with the perfection of his porridge, by telling him I can only eat it when it's swamped with milk and then totally buried under brown sugar.


----------



## Jillaroo (Jul 15, 2013)

_There used to be one i think it was called Creamota which was a smooth almost Polanta texture porridge, does anyone remember it, i loved it._


----------



## GDAD (Jul 15, 2013)

Happyflowerlady said:


> I like mine with apples and raisins, craisins, or even  a bit of dried apricot in it. I chop up the apple, add some brown sugar and the raisins, cinnamon, or apple pie spice, and cook it. I always use the old-fashioned oats, and add some of the Bobs Red Mill mixed grains for variety.
> When it is done, I add canned milk, and enjoy. It is almost like an apple cobbler kind of breakfast. Wonderful for those cold winter mornings !



HFLady: If that is sweetened canned milk,then with all that sugar you"ll be running around at 90miles an hour all day!!nthego:
:friendly_wink:


----------



## rkunsaw (Jul 15, 2013)

I like oats with sugar, bits of dried fruit, cinnamon,chopped pecans. and milk or cream.

I also like oatmeal cookies with lots of cinnamon and chopped pecans.

I use oatmeal in meatloaf too.


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 15, 2013)

rkunsaw said:


> I use oatmeal in meatloaf too.


I always put oats in my meatloaf also.   I seem to like my Quaker Oats in everything except as a bowl of cereal..


----------



## Pappy (Jul 15, 2013)

Years ago, when the old jalopy had a hole in the radiator, folks would put oatmeal in the radiator to plug up the leak. I often wondered if the leak started again, if you could stop the car and have a bowl of oatmeal.


----------



## Jillaroo (Jul 15, 2013)

_That's a good idea Boo's Mum i must try that next time i make meatloaf  :thankyou:_


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 15, 2013)

Jillaroo said:


> _That's a good idea Boo's Mum i must try that next time i make meatloaf  :thankyou:_



You're welcome Jillaroo.   A cup or two mixes so well with all your other ingredients.


Here's another idea .... when you are tired of eating your oatmeal, you can wear it!

http://usesforeverydaythings.com/oats/quaker-oats-quaker-oatmeal/   ...just don't go outside wearing it,  might be attacked by wildlife.


----------



## That Guy (Jul 15, 2013)

Jillaroo said:


> _There used to be one i think it was called Creamota which was a smooth almost Polanta texture porridge, does anyone remember it, i loved it._



Anything like Cream of Wheat?  I like that better than oatmeal.


----------

